# Do ones that get away survive?



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Just went out to the dog training center with some pen raised pheasants and some young dogs. We didn't get all of the birds, which got us talking. Do you think the ones that get away survive, or because they are pen raised they don't have the skills to survive?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

N8ON said:


> Just went out to the dog training center with some pen raised pheasants and some young dogs. We didn't get all of the birds, which got us talking. Do you think the ones that get away survive, or because they are pen raised they don't have the skills to survive?


Yes and no... MOST will get turned into hawk, owl, and fox sh*t before to long but every now and then one gets lucky and lives to see another spring. The trick to releasing birds into the wild is doing it before they are very old and get dependent on and used to humans. Those surrogators work very well.

http://wildlifemanagementtechnologies.c ... Surrogator


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

That Surrogator looks pretty dang cool Tex.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Really N8on, you didn't invite me. If i'd've gone there wouldn't have been a discussion about birds getting away.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

manysteps said:


> That Surrogator looks pretty dang cool Tex.


Yep, they really are. My buddy down in GA has been using them on his farm for the last two years to get the quail numbers back up where they used to be. Two years ago you could ride the entire 50K acre ranch behind two high speed pointers and be lucky to move one covey of wild birds. Now after just two seasons he's seeing 8-10 BIG coveys of birds every time he runs a dog. HUGE success story for him.


----------

